

iOS 7 and Xamarin: Ready When You Are - CodeCube
http://blog.xamarin.com/ios-7-and-xamarin-ready-when-you-are/

======
tobinharris
Congrats! Xamarin looks ace.

Has anyone published a decent app on their FREE/Indie plan? I keep wanting to
buy our small team the Business edition but it would cost tons.

